# Thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn ghế, mã hs bàn, mã hs ghế, thuế nhập khẩu bàn ghế



## doortodoorviet1 (9/12/21)

Thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn ghế, mã hs bàn, mã hs ghế, thuế nhập khẩu bàn ghế là những nội dung chính Door to Door Việt sẽ chia sẻ đến quý vị.
Bàn ghế có rất nhiều loại như: bàn ghế văn phòng, bàn ghế học sinh, bàn ghế gia đình, bàn ghế ngoài trời. Bàn ghế được nhập khẩu từ rất nhiều từ nhiều quốc gia khác nhau trên thế giới. Tuy nhiên, bàn ghế được nhập khẩu từ Trung Quốc là nhiều nhất.
Thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn ghế được phân chia theo chất liệu, công dụng và tính chất hàng hóa thì thuế nhập khẩu sẽ có sự khác biệt.
*CHÍNH SÁCH NHẬP KHẨU CỦA CÁC LOẠI BÀN GHẾ*
Về chính sách nhập khẩu của bàn ghế gồm những văn bản cụ thể như sau:

Quyết định 08/2015/NĐ-CP ngày 21/01/2015
Thông tư 38/2015/TT-BTC ngày 25/3/2015; sửa đổi bổ sung 39/2018/TT-BTC ngày 20/04/2018
Công văn 8119/TCHQ-TXNK ngày 28/12/2020
Thông tư 14/2015/TT-BTC ngày 30/01/2015
Theo những văn bản trên thì mặt hàng bàn ghế được xếp vào mặt hàng thường. Nghĩa là chính sách nhập khẩu sẽ tiến hành bình thường như những mặt hàng khác.
Tuy nhiên, làm thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn ghế cần phải lưu ý lựa chọn mã hs phù hợp để xác định được thuế nhập khẩu bàn ghế chính xác nhất.
Bàn ghế có rất nhiều loại và rất nhiều công dụng, chất liệu khác nhau. Khi làm thủ tục nhập khẩu sẽ phân loại theo nhóm bàn ghế như: Bàn ghế văn phòng, bàn ghế học sinh, bàn ghế  gỗ, bàn ghế nhôm, bàn ghế nhựa.
*TRA CỨU MÃ HS BÀN GHẾ*
Việc tra cứu mã hs bàn ghế chính xác sẽ giúp quý vị xác định được chính xác số thuế nhập khẩu bàn ghế phải nộp cho nhà nước. Bàn ghế có rất nhiều loại, nhiều kiểu dáng khác nhau, phụ thuộc vào công dụng và chất liệu.
Khi làm thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn ghế, sẻ chia ra thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn và thủ tục nhập khẩu ghế, mã hs bàn và mã hs ghế cũng khác nhau.
*MÃ HS GHẾ CÁC LOẠI*
Ghế có rất nhiều loại với rất nhiều chất liệu khác nhau, chúng tôi sẽ trình bày theo bảng phía dưới. Cho thuế nhập khẩu ưu đãi, thuế nhập khẩu có form E (ACFTA), thuế nhập khẩu có form D (ATIGA).
Điểm cần lưu ý khi làm thủ tục nhập khẩu bàn ghế, đó là đối với ghế có thể điều chỉnh độ cao, có thể xoay. Thì thuế nhập khẩu ghế từ Trung Quốc về là 25%, nếu có ℅ form E thì thuế nhập khẩu là 5%.
*MÃ HS BÀN CÁC LOẠI*
Đối với mặt hàng bàn thì không có mã hs bàn riêng như mã hs ghế, bàn được xếp chung vào mã hs của nội thất. Mã hs của bàn được phân ra chủ yếu theo chất liệu làm nên sản phẩm nên hết sức lưu ý. Chi tiết như bảng bên dưới cho thuế nhập khẩu ưu đãi, thuế nhập khẩu có form E (ACFTA), thuế nhập khẩu có form D (ATIGA).

*Tư vấn liên hệ - Em Anna Nguyen (Mobil/zalo): 0353155958 - email: sale01@doortodoorviet.com*


----------

